# Veracruz Pine Forest Home



## frankania (Jul 9, 2015)

We are considering this 2-story house on a 40 acre pine forest in the mountains of Veracruz. The price is about 120,000 dollars. Is it a good deal?


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

frankania said:


> We are considering this 2-story house on a 40 acre pine forest in the mountains of Veracruz. The price is about 120,000 dollars. Is it a good deal?


That depends on the house, it would be wise to go to the local municipality where the taxes will be paid to inquire about the value of the land itself so you can back that out of the equation to see exactly what you are paying for the house as land out in the mountains of Veracruz where we live is very cheap, all they grow here is Coffee and cane, you will see a little corn but not much.

As you know $120,000 is a modest home in America, nice but nothing to crow about, here, $120,000 US dollars buys a lot. Homes and land out in the rural areas of Veracruz sell very slowly. May I ask what part of Veracruz?


----------



## frankania (Jul 9, 2015)

Zorro, We live in Cordoba, Ver. and have an avocado farm in Coscomatepec....have lived here 30 years. Just wanted to see if any foresters were around.....frank


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

frankania said:


> Zorro, We live in Cordoba, Ver. and have an avocado farm in Coscomatepec....have lived here 30 years. Just wanted to see if any foresters were around.....frank


We are very nearby, let me know if you want to meet for dinner sometime, we found a great restaurant for mole in Fortin de los Flores.


----------



## frankania (Jul 9, 2015)

Sure, my name is Frank, from New Orleans, and my wife is Ania from Poland. We were teachers at UDLA and then here at the TEC de monterrey. What is your story, Zorro? [delete]


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

Sounds like a lovely location, but I'd be concerned with the possibility of forest fires.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

frankania said:


> Sure, my name is Frank, from New Orleans, and my wife is Ania from Poland. We were teachers at UDLA and then here at the TEC de monterrey. What is your story, Zorro? [delete]


I'm from Texas and my wife is from Mexico City, I retired early and came here to enjoy life.

There isn't much chance of a forest fire here as the forests are so lush, not dry but then again, we don't have pine. After the rainy the farmers all burn their cane fields, I thought someone was losing an entire crop the first time I saw it but they do it on purpose. The fire burns hot and fast, it burns off all of the dead leaves and chaff and makes it easier to move through and harvest, the fire even though very high, hot and intense never spreads through the green mountains. Cane is very invasive, it grows on our land from the neighbors farm so I have to cut it away from the electric wire on top of our wall, it itches like crazy as it has fine little spines that come off when you hack at it, I imagine the burning removes these as well.

We have over 1 1/2 hectares that was grazing land but we are letting it revert back to the natural forest that is so lacking here now as we both love nature and animals.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

That is interesting. I didn't realize they burn the cane before harvesting, I just assumed it was after. 

There is a large protected area, Bosque La Primavera, just west of Guadalajara that is covered with pine and oak forests. The farmers surrounding it also burn their fields. However, here the forests are very dry for half of the year and it is common for the fires to spread into the Bosque.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

I guess you have a good view of the Pico Frank, we do.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

When they burn the cane the ashes fall from the sky in large flakes and a fine black dust, it creeps into the house and covers the. porch. We kept the plastic covers for our patio furniture.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Zorro2017 said:


> When they burn the cane the ashes fall from the sky in large flakes and a fine black dust, it creeps into the house and covers the. porch. We kept the plastic covers for our patio furniture.


The same thing happens here even though I am not close at all to the fields. It travels a long way.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi Frank and Ania, you have one of the loveliest garden I have seen.. Loved your question as I know you could teach most of us and especially newbies a thing or two about Mexico and the state of Vera Cruz in particular.. Love your cabins in Cordoba stayed there a few times!


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

TundraGreen said:


> That is interesting. I didn't realize they burn the cane before harvesting, I just assumed it was after.
> 
> There is a large protected area, Bosque La Primavera, just west of Guadalajara that is covered with pine and oak forests. The farmers surrounding it also burn their fields. However, here the forests are very dry for half of the year and it is common for the fires to spread into the Bosque.


I love the smell of burning cane in the afternoon. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## frankania (Jul 9, 2015)

yes we see the pico everyday too. we live near the tec de monterrey.....frankania at yahoo


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

yes you live in a beautiful place!


----------



## frankania (Jul 9, 2015)

thanks citlali! come back soon...


----------

